# OMG Lumens Flashlights - Value?



## TIkka7mm08 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi - I collected the Deft-X, Deft EDC and Rev Captor. All as new.

Was looking to sell and just wondering what their value today might be?

Cheers 
Bob (from New Zealand)











Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nbp (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Bob. These price appraisal threads tend to look a lot like sales threads, and aren’t really within our CPF rules. I encourage you to check out some past sales (all prices are left up) and when you’re ready, post a sales ad here in the WTS forum. Thanks and best with your sale!


----------

